# Lets have some fun... Infertility memes



## Haydan

Hi Ladies,

i had an idea for a "light humour, make me feel better' thread. Thank you to *Faithope&J* for the idea 

infertility memes...

heres one to start the ball:









  

who can find the best one

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Turia

Thanks for the smile   Consider this "liked"  It's the nearest I could get to a thumbs up!

Turia x


----------



## Haydan

Haha cheers Turia 😄 there really should be a 'thumbs up' icon lol


----------



## tinkerbell24

'Liked'   I'll be looking for more quotes made me smile x


----------



## duckybun

Ladies, if you want a giggle watch this video, it's the till isn't Brendan gleeson go I his son the 'talk'.... It's rather crude though so you have been warned... It is hilarious though and made me wee a bit I laughed so hard... You see we HAVE been doing it wrong all these years!!!!

Xx
Ducky


----------



## Haydan




----------



## Haydan

hey Duckybun - can you clarify the name of the video I can't find i from what you've put?


----------



## andade

Really enjoying this thread! 
Thanks Haydan!

Thought I would add one.


----------



## Clara01

I just love this thread, thank you, ladies!


----------



## Haydan

haha nice one andade


----------



## duckybun

Sorry!!! Dozy today I totally forgot to add the link!!!!

Here it is






Enjoy
Xx

/links


----------



## andade

Naughty Ducky, naughty!  

I have now watched all the videos!


----------



## tinkerbell24

Ducky that's the funniest thing I've watched all week and cheered me up no end   thats where we've been going wrong ladies


----------



## Haydan

right... thats it then - ill tell DH tonight and we'll be pg by sunday!!! yay!!!


----------



## Haydan

speaking of the hubby...


----------



## Handstitchedmum

Love this thread Haydan


----------



## Val74

How do you attach pictures? I can't do it.


----------



## LadyLam

Not sure about the Spiderman connection!


----------



## LadyLam




----------



## Haydan

to post a picture use the 'insert image' button (underneath the 'bold font' button)

and copy in the url link of the picture.

sorry im not tech savvy enough to explain it any better than that.
i save my pictures to photobucket and then copy the url from there.


----------



## Haydan




----------



## pheeny

Love this post Haydan


----------



## LadyLam

Thank you Haydan  
LLx


----------



## Haydan

LadyLam said:


> Thank you Haydan
> LLx


Welcomes


----------



## goldbunny

love the one of the cat!!


----------



## Val74

Thanks haydan


----------



## tinkerbell24

The cat one is hillerious


----------



## Opal nova

Great idea!

We're probably all a little beyond this stage in the journey now, but I still love this onion article...

http://www.theonion.com/articles/ovulation-calendar-just-the-ticket-for-rekindling,37374/

/links


----------



## Dudders

Hopefully this works!


----------



## 100480

This one applies to me and other privately funded women! I'm sure the kids will understand!


----------



## smallbutmighty

Heh.


----------



## Haydan

Opal nova said:


> Great idea!
> 
> We're probably all a little beyond this stage in the journey now, but I still love this onion article...


HaHa - brilliant article!


----------



## SleepyT

Loving this thread


----------



## wilberdoo

Brilliant thread!


----------



## Turia

Love that one Melissamummy   We have had to self fund all 8 treatments and have spent all my inheritance from my share of my mum's house.  Sad that only by losing my mum, I could get a chance of being a mum.  Not sure if she would have approved, she would have been jet-setting all over the world if she had the money  
Turia x


----------



## Charlie595

Fabulous an funny thread. Just what is needed to make this journey a little more bearable.


----------



## 100480

Turia I'm sure your mum would approve of your use of her money. I'm sure her only sadness would be that she isn't here to meet her grandchildren, same as my mum isn't   xx


----------



## Haydan




----------



## magicpillow

These are great!


----------



## magicpillow

How do you add one? I've got a couple saved.


----------



## Guest

I love these! Thanks Haydan & everyone! 👍


----------



## Haydan

love this one!


----------



## magicpillow

Love it! I can't work out how to add them.


----------



## wilberdoo

Best one yet! Lol


----------



## tealight

Loving this thread. Made me laugh out loud. Here's a few more


----------



## andade

They just keep coming! 
Love the Duggar one tealight! Like c'mon!

Magicpillow - You need to click on the insert image button just above the smiley face and then copy and paste your image in between these two brackets.









Hope that makes sense!


----------



## tinkerbell24

My pictures don't seem to be working


----------



## GuthrieC

Great thread. Really cheered me up. Major effort not to post them on ******** and 'offend' emotionally delicate pregnant friends. I mean it's just that 'I get so emotional about anything pregnancy related' . Poor things  . Must be tough. Gave me a right good laugh looking back at all of your posts. Cheers.


----------



## MrsGorilla




----------



## MrsGorilla

Ain't that the truth!!


----------



## andade

I can't seem to upload my pics today!


----------



## magicpillow

I don't know how to


----------



## donna80

Loving this thread, 

The autocorrect one tickled me,  

Can't get my pics to upload any ideas how to from my iPad photos? 

Keep them coming. 
Donna xx


----------



## tinkerbell24

A quote which I'm sure we all relate to was "OH my infertility posts are making you feel uncomfortable? Let me just get back to those non stop pictures, posts about your pregnancy/baby" 

Sorry I can't upload the picture


----------



## tealight

Hi all,

Hayden explains earlier how to post but if it helps will rewrite on this page. You cannot actually upload a picture you can only post a weblink for the picture. So when you go to post a reply. Click on the button under B (bold) which is an Insert Picture button. In your post you will see the following appear:

img (in brackets) and then another img (in brackets). You have to cut and paste the weblink to the picture in between the two imgs.

Then when you press preview or post it should pop us as a picture.

Like so:










Absolutely loved the autocorrect one MrsGorilla


----------



## andade

Like Murphys Law!










I was doing the exact same thing yesterday and it wouldn't work! Working again now!


----------



## andade

Are you prepared?


----------



## andade




----------



## Hoping 2014

The autocorrect happens me all the time!!!

Anyhoo this is me & my relationship with clear blue:


----------



## Haydan

i always give the finger right back!!!   

  

... ah so thats how they decide!


----------



## Haydan

Haydan said:


> to post a picture use the 'insert image' button (underneath the 'bold font' button) it looks like the mona lisa
> 
> you will see this: [ img][/img]
> 
> copy & paste the url link of the picture inbetween the img brackets.
> 
> like this: [ img]http://i1077.photobucket.com/albums/w478/flexiu/infertility-treatment-plan_zps9gat9ilz.png[/img]
> 
> sorry im not tech savvy enough to explain it any better than that.
> i save my pictures to photobucket and then copy the url from there.


This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## 100480

Saw this today and thought it was quite appropriate!


----------



## Haydan

very nice!!!


----------



## blueberry70

Brilliant! Thanks so much for the laughs, it's my first day on here and that has helped sooo much!


----------



## magicpillow

Thanks Haydan!


----------



## magicpillow

https://mybrokenoven.wordpress.com/tag/infertility-meme/

/links


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Love this thread.

Hoping that is my favourite!!


----------



## Mrs_Roo

Thanks Hayden for starting this thread.

I've got a few saved on one of my pintrest boards.

http://pinterest.com/alp2alr/tough-times/

I too struggle with the temptation not to upload them all to ******** and fill everyone's newsfeed, like they do to mine with endless photos of their pregnancy scan pics/baby photos! 
xx

/links


----------



## Haydan

the only thing that stops me posting stuff like this on ** is DH - he's very private and don't think he would feel comfortable  so i just get to deal with all the lovely baby posts   

ive found the answer ladies! its the storks fault - mean


----------



## MrsGorilla

Mrs Roo, are you a pinterest addict too?? That board looks scarily similar to one of mine - duly followed 

(I left ******** a while ago and don't miss it one bit - Pinterest is the way for me!  )


----------



## Mrs_Roo

I hardly go on ** anymore. Pintrest however,  is my guilty pleasure!  I'm definitely an addict! Mrs Gorilla are you C T ?


----------



## MrsGorilla

I am indeed 😃


----------



## Tigger99

Love this ladies! My fav is the cat one.


----------



## swanlake

Haven't laughed as much in a long time- Defoe the cat one- though not quite there with my doggies yet!! Give it time though lol

Thanks for starting this post 

Xxx


----------



## Baking Queen

I cannot stop laughing at the one about how the doctors choose the protocol! 
Absolutely brilliant.


----------



## kappa

These are great!!! 😂 
I came off ******** and just use instagram for now xxx


----------



## Haydan

i need a print out of this to show people when they decide to tell me what i need to do to get pregnant based on gossip!

/links


----------



## Haydan




----------



## wendycat

These are awesome!


----------



## Em-bob

Love these, they are great! The cat one really made me LOL   Keep them coming xx


----------



## Ivfmamma

melissamummy said:


> Saw this today and thought it was quite appropriate!


Love this  ! Xxxx


----------



## 2Buttons

Thank you, love a laugh


----------



## 100480

I thought the April Fool's one was brilliant, lol! Thank god no-one I know pulled that prank or I'd have hit the roof!


----------



## father2bornot2b




----------



## Haydan

ooh i do love the game of thrones ones lol!


----------



## SP19

I love this thread!   Thank you for making my day


----------



## Haydan




----------

